# One boat to do it all?



## leoparddog (Mar 19, 2021)

Or at least most of it.

Me and the Mrs. are likely relocating to Tallahassee for her new job. My requirement is a house on a lake since this will probably become our retirement home in about 10 years.  I want a boat that I can take on Lake Seminole and Talquin (the most likely lake for us to live on) and that I can take down to the gulf and fish "near shore".  I don't think I'd want to be more than a couple of miles off shore.  Something with a V-hull, in the 24' range,  and be safe on calm days off shore but get us back to shore safely when the waves pick up.

I've done a fair share of saltwater boating in my life but always in much larger vessels and I really don't want to invest in two boats, one of which would always be sitting waiting its turn.

Any suggestions for manufacturers, models etc would be appreciated.

/edit:  My budget is probably $50-60K financed after down payment


----------



## Ray357 (Mar 19, 2021)

leoparddog said:


> Or at least most of it.
> 
> Me and the Mrs. are likely relocating to Tallahassee for her new job. My requirement is a house on a lake since this will probably become our retirement home in about 10 years.  I want a boat that I can take on Lake Seminole and Talquin (the most likely lake for us to live on) and that I can take down to the gulf and fish "near shore".  I don't think I'd want to be more than a couple of miles off shore and may fish the bays a lot.  Something with a V-hull, in the 20-24' range, that can accommodate a trolling motor and be safe on calm days off shore but get us back to shore safely when the waves pick up.
> 
> ...


Carolina Skiff.


----------



## Thunder Head (Mar 19, 2021)

Are you going to use it for bass fishing?


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Mar 19, 2021)

A bulls bay or blue wave would do you nicely, a carolina skiff  sea skiff would do it a little cheaper but they would ride better if it got rough.


----------



## leoparddog (Mar 19, 2021)

Thunder Head said:


> Are you going to use it for bass fishing?


Yes, possibly more Bass fishing than anything else.


----------



## twtabb (Mar 19, 2021)

I like those Hydro Express about a 22ft.


----------



## catch22 (Mar 19, 2021)

Ived lived in tally all of my 43 years.  We love good folks moving in!!  Cmon down 


Lots of good inshore fishing out of shell point, St marks, alligator point and lanark.

Lake talquin is a tough lake to learn, in my opinion.  I would much rather make the ride to lake seminole!

As far as boats....as others have said....a carolina skiff or something similar may be your best option.


----------



## notnksnemor (Mar 19, 2021)

Without naming a brand I would suggest a bay boat in that size range.
A skiff will ride rough even on a lake with chop. I have to pee every time I look at a flat bottom skiff.

The only thing you will be limited on is getting in skinny water around oyster bars.

Spend a little extra and get a boat with all stainless hardware. It will pay off in the future.


----------



## leoparddog (Mar 19, 2021)

catch22 said:


> Ived lived in tally all of my 43 years.  We love good folks moving in!!  Cmon down



Thanks Catch22, yes I've heard Talquin can be hard to learn but I want a house on a lake (that doesn't dry up every year) that is close enough for my wife's commute into downtown.  Most of the houses we've looked at online seem to be on prairie lakes.  Definitely open to other lake suggestions down there.


----------



## leoparddog (Mar 19, 2021)

notnksnemor said:


> Without naming a brand I would suggest a bay boat in that size range.
> A skiff will ride rough even on a lake with chop. I have to pee every time I look at a flat bottom skiff.
> 
> The only thing you will be limited on is getting in skinny water around oyster bars.
> ...



Thanks, I've got two Jackson fishing Kayaks for skinny water and I'm sure they will see plenty of use.


----------



## notnksnemor (Mar 19, 2021)

leoparddog said:


> Thanks, I've got two Jackson fishing Kayaks for skinny water and I'm sure they will see plenty of use.



A bay boat is basically a bass boat with higher gunnels.


----------



## Hickory Nut (Mar 19, 2021)

Depending on the size of boat you are considering I'd say find a clean, used Key West 1700 Sportsman.  There's not much it isn't capable of.


----------



## notnksnemor (Mar 19, 2021)

If I applied your parameters to a boat of my choosing.

It would be this, plus electronics, power poles and trolling motor:

https://nauticstarboats.com/xts-series/215-xts-sb/


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 19, 2021)

I sure do like my 20 foot Xpress bay boat. I only use it for saltwater, but it would do fine on the lakes.


----------



## catch22 (Mar 19, 2021)

leoparddog said:


> Thanks Catch22, yes I've heard Talquin can be hard to learn but I want a house on a lake (that doesn't dry up every year) that is close enough for my wife's commute into downtown.  Most of the houses we've looked at online seem to be on prairie lakes.  Definitely open to other lake suggestions down there.



lake Francis and lake Tallavana are in Havana and are smaller private lakes.  Closer commute than Talquin but not near the size.


----------



## leoparddog (Mar 19, 2021)

catch22 said:


> lake Francis and lake Tallavana are in Havana and are smaller private lakes.  Closer commute than Talquin but not near the size.



Thanks!  Smaller lakes are fine, she wants a lake view and I want to fish from my yard.  I can Kayak fish a small lake and maybe spend more money on a more expensive bay boat.  She just authorized me to buy a new one if I promise to bring her seafood for at least 10 years.   my wife, that is a deal! I'm sure there will be some follow on negotiations about price and features.  She wants a potty.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Mar 19, 2021)

I had a 05 Sea Pro SV2300 up until last year. I really hated to get rid of it but I went bigger. I took that boat to the keys, all over the gulf coast, and out past 20 miles. Gator hunted out of it, bass fished, pulled wake boards and tubes. It was a very dry riding boat. Had a 225 Yamaha on it. Did all day trips to islands in orange beach AL hauling 8-10 people was no problem. The boat actually measured 24’. Was very easy to pull even with my wife’s expedition. The sea pros were 0 wood all composite construction and held 80gals of fuel. Also had a I pilot trolling motor. Most versatile boat I’ve ever owned.


----------



## mike352 (Mar 19, 2021)

Seaark


----------



## twtabb (Mar 20, 2021)

When you get it all figured out and get the new boat give me a call and I go fishing with you and see if you made the right decision. ?
good luck on finding your boat. There are some good suggestions on here.


----------



## Ihunt (Mar 20, 2021)

I have a 25’ Carolina Skiff DLV. It has a small v but is flat the back 3/4.

For me and my family, it’s about the best 1 boat setup we could find. We can ski/tube and take a group and can go offshore. It does get rough in anything over 1-2 but I just slow down. At 12mph, even 3-4’ seas are no problem and the boat handles it very well, just slow.

There is no perfect boat. You will make compromises somewhere. I would buy the boat based on what you will be doing the majority of the time. Of course, you could just buy 2 boats.


----------



## Fletch_W (Mar 20, 2021)

Center Console bay boat with a T-Top and a yammy. The longer the better. They get real small real quick the further offshore you go. And as much HP as you can afford to outrun the random waterspouts. Most use the console to store boat stuff, but you can put a potty in there. It's not 100% privacy, more like 20% privacy. Something my buddy does in his bay boat is let the ladies do their business into the recirculating livewell back by the motor, the water recirculates so the urine is cleared pretty quickly, and for privacy men just have to go fish on the front of the boat for a minute. No #2 and No toilet paper though. You'd have to do a console solution for that. Of which there are many. 

I must also recommend perusing the website "TheHullTruth" dot come, they have a panhandle section and more information and helpful friendlies than you can ever read. What this site is for GA deer hunting, that site is for panhandle boating. You should check it out. 

If it were me... I'd keep a nice jonboat for my lake fishing and get on old 22 Sea Pro with newer power for the coast. And then charter 2 or 3 times a year for far-offshore, while I do my best to make friends with people who own offshore boats that are always looking for people to chip in on fuel/bait/ice and help cleanup and rig.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 20, 2021)

Sometimes one just ain`t enough. Not counting my 14 foot jonboat for ponds.


----------



## notnksnemor (Mar 20, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> Sometimes one just ain`t enough. Not counting my 14 foot jonboat for ponds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You use velcro to hold the tag on when you switch it between trailers????  

Just kidding!


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Mar 20, 2021)

One is never enough.
I’ve ended up with:
Ranger bass boat
26’ cravalle hybrid offshore/bayboat
22’ wake boat
My sons 14/48 John boat. 
I used to do everything out of that SeaPro.


----------



## leoparddog (Mar 20, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> Center Console bay boat with a T-Top and a yammy.



What is a "yammy"?  

So I've been showing the Mrs. the boats that y'all have recommended and she does want me to not buy a small one just to save money.  We're scuba divers and she's done some offshore fishing and she'd rather throw in some funds and have me get a bigger boat for inshore/offshore, plus she wants that potty.  LOL.  I told her she could just hang off the ladder but that got me some dirty looks. 

So it may be I find a used Jon boat for fresh water and put some seats in it and devote the $ to something in the 24'-26' range.  I do want to be able to trailer it and store it at home which means it needs to weigh less than 7,000lbs for my truck.  I will check out that hulltruth site mentioned. 

Thanks for all the input guys.  It is appreciated.
LD


----------



## Fletch_W (Mar 20, 2021)

leoparddog said:


> What is a "yammy"?
> 
> So I've been showing the Mrs. the boats that y'all have recommended and she does want me to not buy a small one just to save money.  We're scuba divers and she's done some offshore fishing and she'd rather throw in some funds and have me get a bigger boat for inshore/offshore, plus she wants that potty.  LOL.  I told her she could just hang off the ladder but that got me some dirty looks.
> 
> ...



Yammy ..... look closely at Nic's big boat and connect the dots.
there's a lot of jargon you're gonna have to pick up


----------



## notnksnemor (Mar 20, 2021)

This is mine.
21' I go from 2' to 200'.

Just have to watch the water.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Mar 21, 2021)

notnksnemor said:


> You use velcro to hold the tag on when you switch it between trailers????
> 
> Just kidding!


You guys use trailer tags?


----------



## Gator89 (Mar 21, 2021)

If you plan to fish salt water, don't buy anything under 20 feet in length, not even 19 feet 11.75 inches.


----------



## Jwsisson (Mar 21, 2021)

I just bought an Avid FS 21.  They also have a fs23.  Have fished lake Lanier and out of Keaton beach.   Love it


----------



## pottydoc (Mar 21, 2021)

Gator89 said:


> If you plan to fish salt water, don't buy anything under 20 feet in length, not even 19 feet 11.75 inches.


 Why? I catch a pile of fish out of a 18’ skiff. And if you’re talking about an offshore boat, a 20’ will still beat the crud out of you in a 2’ close chop.


----------



## notnksnemor (Mar 21, 2021)

pottydoc said:


> Why? I catch a pile of fish out of a 18’ skiff. And if you’re talking about an offshore boat, a 20’ will still beat the crud out of you in a 2’ close chop.



Agreed.
It's not about size of chop but duration in between.
I'll go 100 miles in 6' seas if they're 45 seconds apart.

8 seconds apart, no way.


----------



## Gator89 (Mar 21, 2021)

pottydoc said:


> Why? I catch a pile of fish out of a 18’ skiff. And if you’re talking about an offshore boat, a 20’ will still beat the crud out of you in a 2’ close chop.



I have ridden in an 18 and a 21 in various conditions, I will take the 21, and will pay the diiference, any day. The 20+ boats handle chop much better than boats under 20.

A Louisiana shrimper once told me, length is the key to a good ride. Get the longest boat you can afford.


----------



## pottydoc (Mar 22, 2021)

If you’re fishing offshore, you have to get to about 30’ to really make a difference. And there are plenty of over 20’ boats that the ride can be terrible in. Go jump in 24’ Carolina Skiff, and run it in 2-3’ close period seas. Come back and let us know how great the ride was. Run a 21’ deep vee in the same seas, and it’s better, but still not fun. Run it in a 34 Sea Vee, and it will eat it up. Is it’s  2-3 or more, very, very few 20’ boats will ride well. No matter what someone on the internet says. Obviously bigger is usually better, but hull design has a lot to do with it, also. (Carolina Skiff example above)


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 22, 2021)

34 posts and nobody asked your budget?

If we're gonna spend your money you could at least tell us our limit!


----------



## leoparddog (Mar 22, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> 34 posts and nobody asked your budget?  If we're gonna spend your money you could at least tell us our limit!



When I first asked I wasn't sure about my budget, now that I've been looking let's say $50-$60K for a 24-26' boat, with 24' being more reasonable for that price.  It seems an extra 2 feet is often worth a whole lot


----------



## leoparddog (Mar 22, 2021)

After a lot of online shopping, I think the right bay boat with a V hull would work but I've also been looking at Hybrids and Center Consoles in the 24' range. Seems many of them are in the 14-16" draft range.  
One thing I have noticed is that many of the new boats are "family" boats with lots of seating. I'd give up bow seating for a better fishing arrangements and bow storage.  In my old boat, no one really wanted to ride up front and this won't be a family boat.  Me, the Mrs and maybe a couple of others fishing, not partying, hanging out on sandbars etc.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Mar 22, 2021)

I'm pretty sure shields marina has a lx24 seaborn with a console head that's right up your alley in st mark's.


----------



## plumber_1969 (Mar 22, 2021)

Like others have said, no perfect boat. I had the Xpress that Nick has.Loved that boat and caught many of trout and reds and gator hunted from it as well. Grandkids got older and wanted to fish more, upsized two more times to a Bluewater 23T. Those girls out voted me and they now have a head in the center console and momma got the boat with the high gunnels.


----------



## CC Rider (Mar 22, 2021)

notnksnemor said:


> If I applied your parameters to a boat of my choosing.
> 
> It would be this, plus electronics, power poles and trolling motor:
> 
> https://nauticstarboats.com/xts-series/215-xts-sb/


I have the 231 Coastal and love it. Upgraded to the 250HP Yamaha


----------



## notnksnemor (Mar 22, 2021)

leoparddog said:


> When I first asked I wasn't sure about my budget, now that I've been looking let's say $50-$60K for a 24-26' boat, with 24' being more reasonable for that price.  It seems an extra 2 feet is often worth a whole lot



Not to add to the confusion.
Look at Twin-Vee also.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 22, 2021)

I’d be all over this!


----------



## leoparddog (Mar 22, 2021)

CC Rider said:


> I have the 231 Coastal and love it. Upgraded to the 250HP Yamaha



For the price points I'm seeing a Nauticstar 231 is probably about my sweet spot for price.  One thing I have noticed is that I don't see a lot of used boats for sale online.  Been looking at Boattrader and I may need to expand my searches

I understand that none of these under 30' boats will be fun when the waves pick up.  Just need to be careful about watching the forecasts and picking the right days and fishing in the bays when I should.


----------



## notnksnemor (Mar 22, 2021)

leoparddog said:


> For the price points I'm seeing a Nauticstar 231 is probably about my sweet spot for price.  One thing I have noticed is that I don't see a lot of used boats for sale online.  Been looking at Boattrader and I may need to expand my searches
> 
> I understand that none of these under 30' boats will be fun when the waves pick up.  Just need to be careful about watching the forecasts and picking the right days and fishing in the bays when I should.



Nauticstar is a quality boat.


----------



## Fletch_W (Mar 22, 2021)

leoparddog said:


> One thing I have noticed is that I don't see a lot of used boats for sale online.  Been looking at Boattrader and I may need to expand my searches
> 
> .



As much as I hate to say it, so many people have moved to Facebook Marketplace for boat selling. Look there. Also be aware that when you are ready to pull the trigger, you need to be ready to pull the trigger. The good deals don't last long enough to kick the tires on it.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Mar 22, 2021)

My 1860 Gator-tail does everything I need it to do.


----------



## notnksnemor (Mar 22, 2021)

If you're buying new, get all the add ons you want at that time.
It's more expensive to add a power-pole, etc. afterward.


----------



## vahurst (Mar 22, 2021)

I fish in the area that you are moving too.  You can fish the area with a john boat with a 9.9 tiller just as good (if not better) as you can a 24' bay boat with a 250 on the back.  It just depends how comfortable you want to be on the water.  Whatever you choose, make sure you have good insurance.  There are more rocks down there than you can count, and legend has they move around at night.

If you want some more info from people who fish it often, go to bigbendfishing.net


----------



## flatsmaster (Mar 22, 2021)

22 pathfinder Tournament edition with 36v trolling motor and power pole is about as versatile as u can get ... well made and ur not going outside in same hull design if it’s a 26 bc of weather  ... great for family fun and haul a few people and load it with bass or reds ... pulls sweet


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Mar 22, 2021)

vahurst said:


> I fish in the area that you are moving too.  You can fish the area with a john boat with a 9.9 tiller just as good (if not better) as you can a 24' bay boat with a 250 on the back.  It just depends how comfortable you want to be on the water.  Whatever you choose, make sure you have good insurance.  There are more rocks down there than you can count, and legend has they move around at night.
> 
> If you want some more info from people who fish it often, go to bigbendfishing.net


He'd be a lot better off joining the bigbend than thehulltruth, there is definitely a learning curve to running the rock garden

In fact he'd be better off to take a jonboat with a 9.9 on a negative tide and look around to see if he really wants one boat to do it all.


----------



## leoparddog (Mar 22, 2021)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> He'd be a lot better off joining the bigbend than thehulltruth, there is definitely a learning curve to running the rock garden
> 
> In fact he'd be better off to take a jonboat with a 9.9 on a negative tide and look around to see if he really wants one boat to do it all.



There are rocks?  In Florida?   Stumps and lilypads, sandbars and oyster beds is what I was expecting


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Mar 22, 2021)

leoparddog said:


> There are rocks?  In Florida?   Stumps and lilypads, sandbars and oyster beds is what I was expecting


????????????

If you put in at St Marks and go east of the light house there is a stake line that indicates the st mark's nwr boundary, that's the rock garden, grey mare is the size of a vw beetle.


----------



## leoparddog (Mar 22, 2021)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> ????????????
> 
> If you put in at St Marks and go east of the light house there is a stake line that indicates the st mark's nwr boundary, that's the rock garden, grey mare is the size of a vw beetle.


I'll keep that in mind.....and likely stay out.  So much to learn.  Maybe I should hold off on boat buying for the summer or so and just kayak fish while I learn.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Mar 22, 2021)

leoparddog said:


> I'll keep that in mind.....and likely stay out.  So much to learn.  Maybe I should hold off on boat buying for the summer or so and just kayak fish while I learn.



A bay boat is very doable fishing around St Marks but it limits you from some shallow areas with rocks, even the rock garden is fine as long as you at least mark some of the worst rocks and stay deeper on plane. My seapro was a 175 fs which was a 17 ft saltwater fishnski and it drafted much deeper than you'd think for a 17ft boat plus it weighed almost as much as one of my colleagues 21ft key west bay reef. I hit one rock in 5 years fishing at St Marks and that was at idle so it didn't do any damage.


----------



## flatsmaster (Mar 22, 2021)

I fish east central Florida so no rocks just oysters but we’ve fished some tournaments on west coast and lots to look at on low tide ?


----------



## pottydoc (Mar 22, 2021)

leoparddog said:


> For the price points I'm seeing a Nauticstar 231 is probably about my sweet spot for price.  One thing I have noticed is that I don't see a lot of used boats for sale online.  Been looking at Boattrader and I may need to expand my searches
> 
> I understand that none of these under 30' boats will be fun when the waves pick up.  Just need to be careful about watching the forecasts and picking the right days and fishing in the bays when I should.


Actually, none of the bay boats are gonna be fun when the waves pick up. Boats are a trade off. Less dead rise means a tougher ride, but less draft, and more stable at rest. A lot of the better riding ones won’t get very shallow. More dead rise. they ride better, draw more water, and lots of times have higher gunnels, so they’re easier on the knees, and safer for little ones. And remember, the advertised draft is a bare boat, no engines, fuel, equipment, people, etc. It’s kind of like the fuel usage posted on the window of a new car.

Edit to add: the Ranger above is a very nice bay boat.


----------



## flatsmaster (Mar 23, 2021)

Sooo the answer is as you already knew there is no one boat that does it all really well and that’s coming from someone that has 3 and would love to only own one ... so decide what you’ll do the most as far as fishing or family fun and get the one that is great at that and live with the rest !!!
Good luck


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 23, 2021)

leoparddog said:


> Maybe I should hold off on boat buying for the summer or so and just kayak fish while I learn.



I'd hold off to see if the Federal Government's money printing leads to massive inflation, higher interest rates and loss of jobs. If that happens there will be a fire sale on toys and real estate. Right now everything is at the top of the market.


----------



## notnksnemor (Mar 23, 2021)

flatsmaster said:


> Sooo the answer is as you already knew there is no one boat that does it all really well and that’s coming from someone that has 3 and would love to only own one ... so decide what you’ll do the most as far as fishing or family fun and get the one that is great at that and live with the rest !!!
> Good luck



Yep.
I stay out of the rock garden and fish the grass flats.
The trade off is I'll run 10 to 15 miles out to some of the reefs.

I catch plenty of trout and redfish, but also bring in grouper, cobia and amberjack.
One morning last fall my son and I caught several hundred sea bass in a couple of hours.
He was ready for a nap.


----------



## barongan (Mar 23, 2021)

Following!this seems like a very interesting thread


----------



## notnksnemor (Mar 23, 2021)

barongan said:


> Following!this seems like a very interesting thread



It's easy.
Just rub $50,000 together and poof!


----------



## leoparddog (Mar 23, 2021)

flatsmaster said:


> Sooo the answer is as you already knew there is no one boat that does it all really well and that’s coming from someone that has 3 and would love to only own one ... so decide what you’ll do the most as far as fishing or family fun and get the one that is great at that and live with the rest !!!
> Good luck


So yes, thank you I've learned a bunch from this thread.  I didn't even know a Bay Boat was a thing a week ago. I thought the choices were Flats boats and Center Consoles. It really has been a big help for me to get my mind wrapped around new fishing opportunities and what is involved.  What I wanted to avoid was spending money on a choice I would regret.
Now at least I have a much better idea of the trade offs and options.  I've learned a bunch from y'all here.  Thanks again


----------



## Chas (Mar 23, 2021)

I have a robalo cayman 226 and for what you are looking for it is perfect.


----------



## vahurst (Mar 24, 2021)

You can catch some trout if you stay out of the rock garden at st marks, especially when it gets hot.  You can catch a good amount of reds around the river mouth.  If you want to really catch the trout and reds, you go get in the rocks.  My dad has knocked 2 feet off of his motor in the last 10 years around there (Econfina).  I've lost a skeg (my boat is lighter and will pop over the rocks if I don't hit them square).  Just get good insurance and a sea tow membership.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Mar 24, 2021)

X2 on the sea tow. They all break down at sometime brand new or not.


----------



## twtabb (Mar 24, 2021)

Lots of rocks at Econfina. Nobody should fish that area. Go somewhere else besides Econfina .?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 24, 2021)

Gator89 said:


> If you plan to fish salt water, don't buy anything under 20 feet in length, not even 19 feet 11.75 inches.


You must have never launched out of Aucilla....

My G3 works just fine out of St Marks.. And has NO problem getting me to my Redfish spots.


----------



## Rich M (Mar 24, 2021)

I run a Lund SSV-18 and do inshore and offshore fishing.  High sides, floats skinny.  Fuel efficient.

It's not a classic boat or heavy like the 17 CC it replaced.  Wanted something easy to use, light enough to move the trailer without a crane, and something I'd have and be able to use well into retirement.  Might buy a new motor when I retire but we'll see how this one works.

Everything OP is requesting could be had in an 18 or 20 ft boat.  24 seems big for freshwater.  I been on Seminole a couple of times in the forementioned 17 CC.

As for Sea Tow - most boat insurance policies have $2K worth of tow coverage.  Mine does.


----------



## notnksnemor (Mar 24, 2021)

vahurst said:


> You can catch some trout if you stay out of the rock garden at st marks, especially when it gets hot.  You can catch a good amount of reds around the river mouth.  If you want to really catch the trout and reds, you go get in the rocks.  My dad has knocked 2 feet off of his motor in the last 10 years around there (Econfina).  I've lost a skeg (my boat is lighter and will pop over the rocks if I don't hit them square).  Just get good insurance and a sea tow membership.



I must have hallucinated the trout and redfish I've caught since January.


----------



## Gator89 (Mar 24, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> You must have never launched out of Aucilla....
> 
> My G3 works just fine out of St Marks.. And has NO problem getting me to my Redfish spots.



I have launched with my brother in his 24 at the Waccasassa River boat ramp in Levy county.  I have also fished Waccasassa in my brother's mud motor aluminum boat in mid-winter on low, low tides.


I neve said an 18 or a 16 would not get you there.  Heck, I have had 12 foot jon boats anchor up next to me in my 22 at the Calcasieu jetties in SW LA.

I said buy the biggest you can afford.

Folks have to live within in their means, if a 21, 22 or 24 foot boat is affordable, the buyer will not regret it.

A longer boat will RIDE better in choppy water!

Fish don't care how long the boat is, but the fishin' people may.


----------



## leoparddog (Mar 24, 2021)

Rich M said:


> I run a Lund SSV-18 and do inshore and offshore fishing.  High sides, floats skinny.  Fuel efficient.
> 
> Everything OP is requesting could be had in an 18 or 20 ft boat.  24 seems big for freshwater.  I been on Seminole a couple of times in the forementioned 17 CC.
> 
> As for Sea Tow - most boat insurance policies have $2K worth of tow coverage.  Mine does.



24 ft may be too big for my budget now that I've been looking unless I buy an older boat.  I owned an 18' DC ski boat for years and 2 foot-itis became more like 4-6 foot-itis.  I don't want another boat that after a season feels too small.  With all your inputs, I'm gravitating more towards a 22 footer for inshore/offshore and I may just get a used jon boat for freshwater.


----------



## Fletch_W (Mar 24, 2021)

leoparddog said:


> 24 ft may be too big for my budget now that I've been looking unless I buy an older boat.  I owned an 18' DC ski boat for years and 2 foot-itis became more like 4-6 foot-itis.  I don't want another boat that after a season feels too small.  With all your inputs, I'm gravitating more towards a 22 footer for inshore/offshore and I may just get a used jon boat for freshwater.


----------



## Rich M (Mar 24, 2021)

leoparddog said:


> 24 ft may be too big for my budget now that I've been looking unless I buy an older boat.  I owned an 18' DC ski boat for years and 2 foot-itis became more like 4-6 foot-itis.  I don't want another boat that after a season feels too small.  With all your inputs, I'm gravitating more towards a 22 footer for inshore/offshore and I may just get a used jon boat for freshwater.



Sounds like a plan - can't ever have too many boats.  Don't forget to fish the rivers up there too.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Mar 25, 2021)

leoparddog said:


> Or at least most of it.
> 
> Me and the Mrs. are likely relocating to Tallahassee for her new job. My requirement is a house on a lake since this will probably become our retirement home in about 10 years.  I want a boat that I can take on Lake Seminole and Talquin (the most likely lake for us to live on) and that I can take down to the gulf and fish "near shore".  I don't think I'd want to be more than a couple of miles off shore.  Something with a V-hull, in the 24' range,  and be safe on calm days off shore but get us back to shore safely when the waves pick up.
> 
> ...



IMHO yes and no.  It just depends on YOU basically and what you are willing to sacrifice.  Given the different environments you plan to fish, there's no ONE ideal boat, so there will be tradeoffs.  If you are willing to sacrifice on given days in those different environments,  then yeah, sure, you can find one boat to do it all.  If your demeanor, or you're wife's demeanor isn't up for those sacrifices, then one or both of you are never gonna be happy.  Personally, with a 50-60K budget, I would shop around and buy 2 separate boats, maybe 3.  It certainly possible with that kind of budget to do so.  Boat's depreciate markedly.  The old sayiing, "The best day in your life is the day you buy your boat, and the second best day is the day you sell it." plays into a buyers hands.  I would be willing to bet that 90% of used boats out there are used very little, but they depreciate markedly.  What that means is that as a buyer you can find a good used boat at an awesome price.  Add to that, the fact that people change jobs, upgrade, move, etc. the used boat market is a great place to shop IF YOU KNOW what you're doing or have a friend that does.  Good luck.


----------



## bilgerat (Mar 25, 2021)

the perfect boat is a old 20' potter built Seacraft center console from the 70s thats been restored , best riding v hull ever made


----------



## Bigbendgyrene (Mar 25, 2021)

Have lived in the Tallahassee area since 2002 and after sweating over what boat to get my first few years here, I went with a Panga Marine 22' Marquesas back in 2005.

For my desires, it's been the perfect boat... at least as perfect as a boat can be for multiple applications.

Reasons I love it:

1) First and foremost, the curved hull design and relatively narrow beam allow it to sip gas while running decent speeds with lighter motors than comparable length bay boats.   I've run a 90HP on mine since owning it and run at 32 to 35mph at wide-open throttle.  Not blazing fast, but most trips I make I go about 10 miles offshore with stops along the way, and when I get back home I'm always able to top the tank back off with between 7 to 10 gallons of gas.   Would also add that I rarely miss the lack of speed above 30 as conditions actually often make running at 20 more practical. 

2) Drafting only 8" inches or so, it's also a very friendly inshore/nearshore boat.   My launching site of choice is the Econfina area where limestone rocks (some boulder size) like moving around at night.  I do generally pick my launching / return times to have at least 1' + tide, but if I had a bay boat requiring deeper draft I wouldn't want to launch from Econfina and would have to tow to the busier east launch points such as the Fort at Saint Marks or Carrabelle.

3) The front "V" hull really makes for a MUCH smoother and drier ride than flat skiff designs, and I know this as my best fishing bud had a Carolina Skiff for years and the least bit of chop beat us to death and got us soaked.

Now for the single drawback I live with as an acceptable trade-off -- narrow beam makes for rocking and rolling in heavy chop.  Not that the boat can't handle it as I've TRULY gotten caught in a couple of BAD squalls that had it riding 6' waves at anchor offshore, but instead just have to really pay attention to footing when really choppy but I'd add that when I say choppy I'm talking about OFFSHORE conditions when whitecaps start kicking in.  Inshore it does great / can't remember the need for careful footing ever being an issue.

One other drawback NOT related to the actual boat design is they can be hard to come by.   During covid the Panga Marine business changed hands before going belly-up.  There are some other manufacturers, with quite a few now operating out of Mexico.  

Here's a picture of her taken last year... think she looks pretty good for a boat 15+ years old.



And a few pics to show she's a fishing machine...


----------



## Fletch_W (Mar 25, 2021)

Bigbendgyrene said:


> Have lived in the Tallahassee area since 2002 and after sweating over what boat to get my first few years here, I went with a Panga Marine 22' Marquesas back in 2005.
> 
> For my desires, it's been the perfect boat... at least as perfect as a boat can be for multiple applications.
> 
> ...



I had my heart set on upgrading my JB to a panga when I lived on the coast but could never justify it due to low income, and too many friends with big boats that I never had a problem getting out and about where JB's don't go. Definitely functional and unique (in the US) boats. I think I read somewhere it's the most popular coastal boat style on the globe, across Asia, Africa, Central and South America. It's how coastal folks get coastal work done across the globe, ancient timeless hull design. I think Batteau has or had panga plans too that were *relatively* simple to construct.


----------



## Bigbendgyrene (Mar 25, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> I think I read somewhere it's the most popular coastal boat style on the globe, across Asia, Africa, Central and South America. It's how coastal folks get coastal work done across the globe, ancient timeless hull design.


Extremely common and popular around the globe now, and especially in 2nd and 3rd world countries due to how economical they are to run / operate.

They came about as a result of a venture funded by the World Bank, overseen by Yamaha engineers, and builders in Mexico and Japan.

Interesting read for anyone interested...
https://www.boatingmag.com/boats/history-panga/


----------



## pottydoc (Mar 25, 2021)

SemperFiDawg said:


> IMHO yes and no.  It just depends on YOU basically and what you are willing to sacrifice.  Given the different environments you plan to fish, there's no ONE ideal boat, so there will be tradeoffs.  If you are willing to sacrifice on given days in those different environments,  then yeah, sure, you can find one boat to do it all.  If your demeanor, or you're wife's demeanor isn't up for those sacrifices, then one or both of you are never gonna be happy.  Personally, with a 50-60K budget, I would shop around and buy 2 separate boats, maybe 3.  It certainly possible with that kind of budget to do so.  Boat's depreciate markedly.  The old sayiing, "The best day in your life is the day you buy your boat, and the second best day is the day you sell it." plays into a buyers hands.  I would be willing to bet that 90% of used boats out there are used very little, but they depreciate markedly.  What that means is that as a buyer you can find a good used boat at an awesome price.  Add to that, the fact that people change jobs, upgrade, move, etc. the used boat market is a great place to shop IF YOU KNOW what you're doing or have a friend that does.  Good luck.



Have you checked the used market lately? There’s piles of boats selling for what they cost new, or more right now. A few years ago, you would have been 100% correct. Not now.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Mar 25, 2021)

pottydoc said:


> Have you checked the used market lately? There’s piles of boats selling for what they cost new, or more right now. A few years ago, you would have been 100% correct. Not now.



You have to look, but deals are out there.  The boat market is super crazy right now.  I bought a jon boat last week at a good deal and sold it 2 hours ago for a 5K profit and was told I was selling it too cheap.  I probably could have made another 2K off of it in hindsight.


----------



## pottydoc (Mar 26, 2021)

A very few deals might be out there, but there’s not many. Used boats are at a premium right now. Especially when you’re talking about bay boats and offshore boats. For every “deal” out there, there’s 20 or more boats sold for not much less than they were sold new for.


----------



## cuda67bnl (Mar 28, 2021)

pottydoc said:


> For every “deal” out there, there’s 20 or more boats sold for not much less than they were sold new for.


This....... last year I was looking for a center console to use at the coast. 20 year old boats were selling for darn near what they cost new. Boats that were $18k new, 20 years ago, were selling for $15k.


----------



## notnksnemor (Mar 30, 2021)

A boat that was 18k 20 years ago will cost 40k today.
Outboards are 15k now.


----------



## leoparddog (Aug 9, 2021)

Welp, finally got the boat a 2016 Sportsman 212 Open. 340 hours on the Yammy.
Now I just need some fishing buddies who can show me how to catch some fish for dinner around Panacea to St. Marks.
Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## sea trout (Aug 9, 2021)

Beautiful boat congrats!!


----------



## leoparddog (Aug 9, 2021)

This one will do close to everything I want.  It doesn't draft too deep, the trolling motor will hold me on a spot and I can do some off shore fishing as long as I keep my eye on the horizon and the gas gauge


----------



## pottydoc (Aug 11, 2021)

Look for a Pathfinder, Sportsman, Robolo  Cayman, or most of the other bigger bay boats. They ride pretty good, and ore still great on the lakes too. They come in all different kinds of layouts, look at a bunch, narrow down your search to 2-4 brands/models and go from there


----------



## leoparddog (Aug 11, 2021)

pottydoc said:


> Look for a Pathfinder, Sportsman, Robolo  Cayman, or most of the other bigger bay boats. They ride pretty good, and ore still great on the lakes too. They come in all different kinds of layouts, look at a bunch, narrow down your search to 2-4 brands/models and go from there



Thanks Pottydoc, but I already bought the Sportsman I posted a photo of.  I looked hard at the other ones you mentioned but there were some things I really liked about the Sportsman Open.  It also came available close to home at a decent price.
Things I liked about the Sportsman Open
- The rear seat folds up and can be easily removed
- Higher gunnels all the way around to make the Admiral and daughter feel safer
- Cockpit gunnel padded bolsters all around and a tow rail to lock your feet into when you have to lean over.
- Deeper deadrise at the transom and sharper bow entry angle for those days the water is less than ideal.
- Great access to the bilge, the access panel is large enough for me to crawl in there if I need to.
- This one came with the Minn Kota already installed.


----------



## pottydoc (Aug 12, 2021)

My buddy has a 22’ sportsman on order. I think it’s finished, or really close, but no motor until November. It was supposed to be delivered in May of this year. He sold the bay boat he had in April, so no fishing most of spring and all summer. He’s not happy, but nothing he can do about it.
   If you want to come down towards PSJ, I can show you around the Bay. Might want to wait till the water cools off a little, and the scallopers clear out.


----------



## leoparddog (Aug 12, 2021)

pottydoc said:


> My buddy has a 22’ sportsman on order. I think it’s finished, or really close, but no motor until November. It was supposed to be delivered in May of this year. He sold the bay boat he had in April, so no fishing most of spring and all summer. He’s not happy, but nothing he can do about it.
> If you want to come down towards PSJ, I can show you around the Bay. Might want to wait till the water cools off a little, and the scallopers clear out.



Thanks Doc! 
PSJ is trailer-able distance for me and I will take you up on that offer!


----------

